
 What do you think of our signup process? - niccolop
http://siasto.com
======
nluqo
Maybe this is a common marketing technique, but I had (and still have) no idea
what the site does. "reinventing teamwork" sounds interesting, yet it still
doesn't tell me much. Don't get me wrong; I do appreciate the minimalism.
However, you're asked to enter quite a bit of information before you know why.

One alternative is to start the user out with sample projects and tasks (like
Trello does).

One other thing: the "invalid password" message when creating an account is
not very helpful.

~~~
chrischen
I second this viewpoint. Maybe you should try the no-login tryout of the
product like Stripe?

~~~
niccolop
Thanks Chris, good point. We'll look into that in future.

------
qeorge
Nitpicky, but I do have some small suggestions:

1) +1 for needing a button to continue after typing my email

2) should add a distinct focus state for the buttons, so when I Tab to them I
can tell it is selected.

3) the password I entered ('test') wasn't accepted, which is fine, but the
error message didn't say why. (It said "invalid password", could have said
"password must be 8 chars")

4) You asked in the signup flow who I worked with, and then asked again when I
first see the dashboard (on the "Create A Team" tab)

5) "Who are you working with?" requires a 3 char name. If I put in a 2 char
name, e.g. 'IK', the box flashes with no explanation.

6) I'd probably remove the adding tasks step of the wizard, and instead put a
big label / arrow pointing to the New Task button

Also, the layout feels unbalanced to me. I would greatly prefer the orange bar
to extend across the screen, instead of only showing on the left side.

Overall, I dig it though. Nice work!

~~~
niccolop
Thanks for the detailed feedback!

------
amirnathoo
First impressions - this is really good

There were only two places were I got a little stuck for a second:

\- Front page after typing in my email address: there wasn't a button for me
to click so I poked around for a bit, then just hit 'enter'

\- Creating my first project, I tried to just type in one task and hit 'all
done' but it forced me to type in three which I didn't expect to have to do

~~~
niccolop
Thanks Amir -- very helpful!

------
bradleyland
I'm really not sure what to think here. The cynic in me thinks that HN is
being trolled. It's not as if this is a link to a blog post about your sing up
process -- it's a link to a page with eleven words, two of which are dedicated
to explaining what this actually is. If I were someone who wasn't really
interested in any feedback, but rather wanted to game HN in to signing up for
my product, this is one way I could accomplish my goal.

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt in saying that I do not intend this to
be an accusation. I had a look at your HN profile and it definitely looks like
you've been participating in a positive way.

My only feedback would be this: I can't be the only one who is completely
unwilling to provide even my email address on a web page with such little
detail. So at step one, the process is broken. Put something up. Anything.
Some small amount of detail with a screenshot, diagram, or graphic relevant to
the product. Otherwise many users won't make it past the first step.

~~~
niccolop
Thanks for your honest feedback. We will have to include a proper marketing
site very soon, so it's clearer what siasto is; in future I'll have to be
clearer in my notes and mention that this is a work and collaboration tool. My
intention was not to simply generate signups. Signups for us will not be
useful if they don't stick around!

~~~
bradleyland
Thanks for the reply. I know it's a small thing, but the ability to reply to a
comment like mine with a perfectly level head says a lot about the character
of your company.

I want to make clear to anyone who comes behind to read this that I believe
you. Anyone with questions should take a moment to look at your profile.

Kudos to you guys and good luck with your product!

~~~
niccolop
Thank you!

------
neilbowers
\- The front page needs to offer me at least a one paragraph overview of what
the service is.

\- Center-aligned text inputs don't work for me

\- the first few steps felt fine, being 'forced' to give details of team
members etc started to annoy me: I started thinking "just either tell me what
it is now, if it doesn't exist, or let me get on to playing with it". I gave
up at that point so don't know if there was a working service at the end :-)

------
true_religion
\- If you don't enter an actual email address it doesn't provide you with
feedback about the mistake you made.

\- Also, buttons should tell me what's going to occur when I click them....
not what will appear on the next form page.

So instead of "Create password" for your first form which has no password
screen, you ought to put "Next" or "Enter Company Info".

\- I think you should signify somewhere how many steps are in the process.

\- Instead of a generic 'Sign up', you might want to think about identifying
what information each page is supposed to get out of the user such as "Company
Info".

~~~
niccolop
Do you think if it said: 'now create your projects' or 'invite your
colleagues' it would be clearer?

Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
true_religion
Do you mean as the button or as the title for each page?

~~~
niccolop
as the button.

------
dylanpyle
Quick and fluid and mostly self-explanatory. Only two things that threw me off
to a small degree:

\- Angry Birds avatars. Maybe it's just me, but I'm not a fan.

\- The prompts to enter the initial to-dos; reading them made sense, but
reading a multi-line description then typing over the same multiple lines (in
multiple input boxes) was a little disorienting.

Also, more content on the front page would be great. Turns out - I've been
exploring my team's options in terms of services similar to this one, but I
had no idea that this is something I might be interested in until I already
signed up.

~~~
libraryatnight
I didn't care for the Angry Birds avatars either, luckily I did find just how
easy it is to change because it motivated me to click around :)

------
valtrese
You need a tiny bit more colour on the homepage to me. It's an off-white-pink
on my screen (looking at it on a mac in chrome). Or maybe some kind better
shading. That's just my one gripe. Otherwise pretty easy to set up and get
started. Do you need other people to sign up too in order to use it, or can
they use the site as a guest? Don't have an issue with the angry birds avatar,
actually makes me want to change it, and is probably in keeping with the whole
thing being more lively than dreary old "work". Good luck with it.

------
hyperturtle
A couple of things

\- No clear 'what to do' on the first page

\- Not enough validation errors. I typed in something weird and it didn't
present an error. Just a refresh of the page. Maybe a blinking of a field in
some cases.

\- Where there were validation errors, it doesn't provide feedback on the type
of input is acceptable (password)

\- Last page of the project creation, 3. Create tasks, there was no clear
indication that those were text input fields.

~~~
niccolop
Noted, thanks a lot for taking a look!

------
WestCoastJustin
Looks clean but I'm not sure what I am signing up for. There is no validation
on forgot password. You can just hit enter and it says a email was sent.

~~~
niccolop
Thanks for taking a look.

------
Gobitron
The guided nature of the signup process is oddly effective. I say "oddly"
because I just signed up, but I had no idea what your app does. I had some
guesses, but no solid idea.

So I would say that the interface is nice, but the experience needs work
because I'd have like to get some context before being asked to enter tasks.

~~~
niccolop
Thanks for the feedback.

------
meow
I think its needlessly complex. Why do you need three screens to get email
address, password and some data ? Also, since each screen simply asks for more
fields, users will be frustrated. Of course, all this assuming users are going
to signup by looking at two words : teamwork, reinvented.

------
warp
Password length seems to be limited to < 20, which is way too short [1].

[1] <http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000360.html>

------
jiggity
At first glance, I thought it was just another email collection page.

If the call to action was instead "Try it now," I would get the impression I
could satisfy my curiosity immediately.

~~~
niccolop
That makes sense. Thanks for the feedback!

------
JoeAltmaier
Smooth and effortless -but I had no idea where it was going. So I bluffed.
Finally I was asked for tasks to be performed - entered one and couldn't
continue. That was the end for me.

------
pors
It's very clear what I'm supposed to do: +1

I will never ever enter my email address without knowing what it is for and
what you are going to do with it.

